# How Should I Get My Cage-Bound Budgies to Come Out of the Cage?/My Budgies Are Sick



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

My budgies are both sick!!!  They had a gram stain about a week ago, but we found out that they had too many gram negative rods(I think.) Picture of details:










This is from ePethealth.com, a service that I recommend that my vet(Dr. Mary Jo Howe of Capri Plaza Pet Clinic) uses.

We got them banana-flavored medicine that we have to give both of them every 12 hours, for 14 days(2 weeks). I'm planning to give it to them around 6:30 in the morning, and 6:30 at night. I give them each 0.03 cc every time through a syringe. How should I do this?

The problem is, though, is that they're both cage bound and both afraid of me and not tame. It'll be hard to corner them, too, since their cage is pretty big. How should I get the, out? Wings are very, VERY slightly clipped. They can still fly to the top, to the bottom, and from one side to the other of their cage. Thank you!

Note: They are both very energized and like normal, not fluffed up too much or overly sleeping.


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

How is their overall energy level?

I'd put them in a smaller cage for now (i you have one).
Grab each bird gently, administer the medicine and return it to the cage.

Good luck!


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

4711 said:


> How is their overall energy level?
> 
> I'd put them in a smaller cage for now (i you have one).
> Grab each bird gently, administer the medicine and return it to the cage.
> ...


They are both very energized(like usual!)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd use a soft cloth to catch them rather than catching them with your bare hand. By doing so, they won't be as likely to associate being "grabbed" by your hand -- they will associate the experience more with the cloth.

Please take a look at the links below for information on how to hold your bird and administer the medication.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html

This video shows you how to administer the medication.
Generally, when a vet prescribes medication to be given orally, s/he also demonstrates the proper method for doing so. Did your vet show you?






http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies...-avian-vet-finder-administering-medicine.html*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

You have received some good advice. If possible moving them to a smaller cage will make life easier. Personally I find a cloth difficult and prefer to use cotton gardening gloves when handling my birds. If you are stuck with the larger cage you could also try a make shift net. A small pillowcase looped around a coat hanger works well to scoop them up.


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

I think I should re-clip their wings. My vet, though, says I shouldn't because most of their wings are clipped and the only other wing that you SHOULD clip that isn't clipped is a blood feather(for both of them!) What should I do?


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine are wild and untame as well. Are you able to mix it into the food?


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

kcladyz said:


> Mine are wild and untame as well. Are you able to mix it into the food?


No, I must hand feed.


----------

